# Installation and Troubleshooting of Pellet and Corn appliances - read this first!



## hearthtools

This post will contain some important links to get your started BEFORE you ask a question.

*Selecting and Installing a Freestanding Pellet Stove*
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-installing-a-pellet-or-corn-stove.147731/

Many problems with pellet stoves are the result of installations not being as per the manual and other oversights.

*The first thing you need to do is READ THE OWNERS MANUAL*





If you dont have one most manufactures have them available on their website.

*Most pellet stove have a manual with a Basic trouble shooting flow chart.
Some stoves with push button digital control board LIGHTS (Lopi, Avalon, Enviro, Breckwell)
flash a designated feed rate or Convection blower light to tell you what the problem is.
Your owners manual will have the code.*

Read the threads below for information about the common problems and solutions.

*My pellet stove shuts off after 15 to 30 minutes after I start it?*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/15649/

* My Enviro or Breckwell stove runs for a few seconds then shuts off after I push start?*
This is from a self test the new control boards have at start up. most likely the board is not reading power from the pressure switch or a limit switch.
_See the topics 
My stove stopped feeding and or 
My stove hut off after 15 minutes_

*My pellet stove stopped feeding pellets*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13499/

*Why am I getting smoke in my home or my stove is burning lazy and Dirty.*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13419/

*ROUTINE Pellet stove MAINTENANCE*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13413/
and
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/12647/

*Why it is a good idea to fully clean your stove before you panic when there is a problem with your stove.*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/12660/

*Understanding your pellet stoves Electrical and safety limit switches. *
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13408/

*Rating of Pellet fuel and BTU ratings.*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13477/

* Things to do or know before an install crew comes to your home.*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13841/


----------

